# Smoked Spam......



## saltbranch (Feb 15, 2009)

I must preface this post by stating I have had several wobbly pops today.
I like Spam and normally cook it on the pit on Sundays for my sandwiches to take to work during the week. Wife and kids cant stand the smell of frying it in the house. Normally I use some cheap mesquite charcoal, slice Spam and put over flames to cook, then put slices to cool side of pit for abit to smoke . While the slices were on the cool side smoking this evening, IT hit me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Why slice and grill/smoke when you can smoke the loaf like a small roast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Spam with a smoke ring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , wife says I have lost it or consumed to many wobbly pops.


----------



## booya tribe (Feb 16, 2009)

Smoking SPAM sounds interesting. Never thought of that.  I like mine straight out of the can. Slice it up, slather two slices of white bread with mayo (real mayo, not that imitation miracle stuff) and BOOYA! Broke da mouth!!!


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't eat spam as it taste like i'm eating a salt lick. But cant see why tour idea wouldn't work. have a podnah who loves it and punches a few holes in the can and throws em in w/ his crawfish boil


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 16, 2009)

Never thought about adding it to a crawfish boil. good idea there.


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 16, 2009)

eman just curious if ya'll purge the Cfish? I prefer mine straight out of bag.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmm spam  Mmm


----------



## cman95 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeff's rub and spam on the smoker is a good deal. Been thar done that.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was on a Spam kick for about a year; raised my cholesterol and triglycerides to astronomical levels and was a contributing factor in my stroke... I'd leave it in the can on the shelf...


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been guilty of smoking Spam more than once.  I just use Jeff's rub and smoke with hickory and cherry mixed.  I think it's called boredom!


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 16, 2009)

Used to eat Spam quite a bit.  Never thought of smoking it though.  Is there anything that can't be smoked?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I purge the ones that I catch with my traps........ 
Now I'm hungry for a crawdad boil.


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2009)

It really depends on where they come from . Muddy water or river back waters  i purge.
 Pond crawfish i don't usually need to purge.


----------



## phreak (Feb 16, 2009)

mmm a smoked spam musubi would be awesome...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

I never smoked Spam, and can't claim to be much of a Spam eater...echo on the salt lick. I've probably only been able to shove about 5 lbs of the stuff into my gut in the past 30 years! LOL!!! Just me, can't do salty, or really greasy stuff.

Eric


----------



## rivet (Feb 22, 2009)

I hadn't eaten spam since I was in college, until I discovered this site and the awesome fatties and smoked spam recipes. I was intrigued- my teenage kids got hooked, and well...actually it is not bad. Really. It tastes good especially if you do the rub right. Nothing fancy or time consuming, just tasty and there ya go~ over hickory works best, grape vines do too. Don't have to eat the whole can, but a thick slice or two can't hurt!


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds like it was GOOD...i want to do this also...i'm sure i will post up what i figurte out...gotta go out of the box on this one tho....


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never smoked Spam but I've grilled a ton of it. I started grilling Spam after the hurricanes came through in 2004. I always kept a few cans around in what we call "storm food". After the hurricanes, I had a house full of people and no electricity so, we got creative on cooking Spam and lots of other things for a couple weeks. Grilled Spam turned out to be one of the favorites back then. I still slice and grill a can once in a while.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 22, 2009)

Long time since I read a thread on spam.

My wife loves it smoked. Then sliced and fried in a pan. No rub here. It goes in the smoker neked.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 22, 2009)

Check out the Spam website!

http://www.spam.com/


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 22, 2009)

I would stay away from human body parts. lol


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 15, 2009)

I must preface this post by stating I have had several wobbly pops today.
I like Spam and normally cook it on the pit on Sundays for my sandwiches to take to work during the week. Wife and kids cant stand the smell of frying it in the house. Normally I use some cheap mesquite charcoal, slice Spam and put over flames to cook, then put slices to cool side of pit for abit to smoke . While the slices were on the cool side smoking this evening, IT hit me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Why slice and grill/smoke when you can smoke the loaf like a small roast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Spam with a smoke ring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , wife says I have lost it or consumed to many wobbly pops.


----------



## booya tribe (Feb 16, 2009)

Smoking SPAM sounds interesting. Never thought of that.  I like mine straight out of the can. Slice it up, slather two slices of white bread with mayo (real mayo, not that imitation miracle stuff) and BOOYA! Broke da mouth!!!


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't eat spam as it taste like i'm eating a salt lick. But cant see why tour idea wouldn't work. have a podnah who loves it and punches a few holes in the can and throws em in w/ his crawfish boil


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 16, 2009)

Never thought about adding it to a crawfish boil. good idea there.


----------



## saltbranch (Feb 16, 2009)

eman just curious if ya'll purge the Cfish? I prefer mine straight out of bag.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmm spam  Mmm


----------



## cman95 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeff's rub and spam on the smoker is a good deal. Been thar done that.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was on a Spam kick for about a year; raised my cholesterol and triglycerides to astronomical levels and was a contributing factor in my stroke... I'd leave it in the can on the shelf...


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been guilty of smoking Spam more than once.  I just use Jeff's rub and smoke with hickory and cherry mixed.  I think it's called boredom!


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 16, 2009)

Used to eat Spam quite a bit.  Never thought of smoking it though.  Is there anything that can't be smoked?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I purge the ones that I catch with my traps........ 
Now I'm hungry for a crawdad boil.


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2009)

It really depends on where they come from . Muddy water or river back waters  i purge.
 Pond crawfish i don't usually need to purge.


----------



## phreak (Feb 16, 2009)

mmm a smoked spam musubi would be awesome...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

I never smoked Spam, and can't claim to be much of a Spam eater...echo on the salt lick. I've probably only been able to shove about 5 lbs of the stuff into my gut in the past 30 years! LOL!!! Just me, can't do salty, or really greasy stuff.

Eric


----------



## rivet (Feb 22, 2009)

I hadn't eaten spam since I was in college, until I discovered this site and the awesome fatties and smoked spam recipes. I was intrigued- my teenage kids got hooked, and well...actually it is not bad. Really. It tastes good especially if you do the rub right. Nothing fancy or time consuming, just tasty and there ya go~ over hickory works best, grape vines do too. Don't have to eat the whole can, but a thick slice or two can't hurt!


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds like it was GOOD...i want to do this also...i'm sure i will post up what i figurte out...gotta go out of the box on this one tho....


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never smoked Spam but I've grilled a ton of it. I started grilling Spam after the hurricanes came through in 2004. I always kept a few cans around in what we call "storm food". After the hurricanes, I had a house full of people and no electricity so, we got creative on cooking Spam and lots of other things for a couple weeks. Grilled Spam turned out to be one of the favorites back then. I still slice and grill a can once in a while.


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 22, 2009)

Long time since I read a thread on spam.

My wife loves it smoked. Then sliced and fried in a pan. No rub here. It goes in the smoker neked.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 22, 2009)

Check out the Spam website!

http://www.spam.com/


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 22, 2009)

I would stay away from human body parts. lol


----------

